# Ευλόγησον την βρώσιν και την πόσιν των δούλων σου



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σε όλους. Έχω μια προσευχή στην ελληνική αλλά δεν έχω βρει μετάφραση ακόμη. Προτιμώ τη γνώμη ενός καλού Έλληνα. Λέει:

-Ευλόγησον την βρώσιν και την πόσιν των δούλων σου...

Είναι κείμενο που διαβάζω στη Λωξάντρα της Ιορδανίδου.

Τι λέτε;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Ναουέλ


----------



## Perseas

Ευλόγησε την τροφή/το φαγητό (ό,τι τρώμε) και το ποτό (ό,τι πίνουμε) των δούλων σου.
Είναι εντάξει ή ...



Nahuel O Tavros said:


> ...αλλά δεν έχω βρει μετάφραση ακόμη.


... θα ήθελες τη μετάφραση σε άλλη γλώσσα;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Όχι, Περσέα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Είναι κάτι δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν αυτές οι λέξεις στο λεξικό;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Είδα πως υπάρχουν στο λεξικό οι λέξεις αυτές. Αλλά στην αρχή δεν μπόρεσα να δω τη κατάληξη. Το 'βρώση' έχει σχέση με ποιά λέξη; Μου ακούγεται γνωστό...


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Είδα πως υπάρχουν στο λεξικό οι λέξεις αυτές. Αλλά στην αρχή δεν μπόρεσα να δω τη κατάληξη. Το 'βρώση' έχει σχέση με ποιά λέξη; Μου ακούγεται γνωστό...


βιβρώσκω - Βικιλεξικό
Είναι αρχαίο ρήμα το οποίο σήμαινε "τρώω".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Αχ. Καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι λίγο δύσκολα για μένα. Βιβρώσκω έχει μια σίγουρη κλίση, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## konos

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Αχ. Καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι λίγο δύσκολα για μένα. Βιβρώσκω έχει μια σίγουρη κλίση, έτσι δεν είναι;


Εννοείς ομαλή κλίση;


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ναι, ομαλή κλίση. Δεν ξέρω να κλίσω τα ρήματα στα Αρχαία.


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Είδα πως υπάρχουν στο λεξικό οι λέξεις αυτές. Αλλά στην αρχή δεν μπόρεσα να δω τη κατάληξη. Το 'βρώση' έχει σχέση με ποιά λέξη; Μου ακούγεται γνωστό...


Η κατάληξη «-ις» των θηλυκών ουσιασιακών της αρχαίας ελληνικής ή καθαρεύουσας,  στα νέα ελληνικά έχει γίνει «-η», π.χ. βρώσ*ις* > βρώσ*η*, πόσ*ις*>πόσ*η*, δύναμ*ις*>δύναμ*η* κ.ά.
Στον καθημερινό λόγο δεν θα ακούσεις πάντως ούτε το «βρόση» ούτε το «πόση».

Επίσης η κατάληξη «-σον» της προστακτικής αορίστου σήμερα έχει γίνει «-σε», π.χ. ευλόγη*σον*>ευλόγη*σε*.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχασιστώ πολύ, Περσέα. Βλέπω. Είναι σημαντικές αλλαγές στο χρόνο... Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Αχ. Καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι λίγο δύσκολα για μένα. Βιβρώσκω έχει μια σίγουρη κλίση, έτσι δεν είναι;


To «βιβρώσκω» σήμερα δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε. 
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει για τα αρχαία, δεν θεωρείται ομαλό.
Ίσως σου θυμίζει το λατινικό "voro, vorare", με το οποίο έχουν πιθανόν κοινή ρίζα.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Αλλά πρώτα δεν είναι ομαλό ρήμα λοιπόν... Ευχαριστώ πάλι, Περσέα.


----------



## Αγγελος

Το αρχαίο ρήμα 'βιβρώσκω' δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα. Πολύ σπάνια μορεί να πούμε 'διαβιβρώσκω' (erode, corrode). Πιό συχνά στον αόριστο: "η υπηρεσία έχει διαβρωθεί από πράκτορες του εχθρού".
Αντίθετα, λέμε συχνά 'διάβρωση' (=erosion, corrosion), 'βρώσιμος' (=κατάλληλος να φαγωθεί, π.χ. "βρώσιμες ελιές"), καμιά φορά και 'βρωματοχημεία'(=χημεία τροφίμων).
"βρώσις και πόσις" (=φαΐ και πιοτό) λέγεται στην εκκλησιαστική γλώσσα. Μπορεί να ακούσεις και το στίχο του Ευαγγελίου «Μὴ θησαυρίζετε ὑμῖν θησαυροὺς ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς, ὅπου *σὴς καὶ βρῶσις* ἀφανίζει, καὶ ὅπου κλέπται διορύσσουσι καὶ κλέπτουσι" (=Μη μαζεύετε θησαυρούς σ'αυτό τον κόσμο, που τους αφανίζουν ο σκώρος και η σκουριά (η σαπίλα, τα σκουλήκια) και τους κλέβουν οι κλέφτες). Επίσης υπάρχει στη νεκρώσιμη ακολουθία η φραση "σκωλήκων *βρῶμα* και δυσωδία" (=τροφή σκουληκιών και βρόμα) για τα πτώματα στους τάφους. Από κει βγαίνει η κοινότατη σημερινή έκφραση "βρώμα και δυσωδία" (=πολύ άσκημη μυρωδιά), και ίσως από κει να βγαίνουν οι σημερινές λέξεις "βρομώ, βρόμα, βρόμικος" -- που αν είναι έτσι θα πρέπει να γράφονται με ω -- αν και υπάρχουν και άλλες θεωρίες.
Το χημικό στοιχείο 'βρώμιο' (Br) γράφεται με ω.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ, Άγγελε. Είσαι χρήσιμος!


----------

